# Checking Out: NOIRE by Native Instruments & Galaxy Instruments!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey friends! In today's video, we'll take a dive into one of NI's best piano libraries, NOIRE. Why is it such a favourite among composers? Let's find out!


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 1, 2022)

Last night, I had a chance to demo Noire after my disappointment with Simple Sam Signature Grand (what's up with those loudly rebounding note echoes at A0, C1 and especially B0?) I described Noire as smoothly dark. Chocolatey, if you will. Generally, the tone was consistent across all octaves with seamless transitions between the velocity layers. So far, so good.

What did surprise me, however, was the unique Particles engine, a visual interpretation of the built-in reverb/delay/arpeggiator/noise generator thingamabob. At first use, it seemed cute as it made you feel like Murray Perahia on his best day, but then, it fell into the gimmick camp because, well, who'd dare to record and release this? 

Today, while completing an ambient track, there was a section that, for about one minute, not much happens. Then I started thinking about Particles. Typically, I don't use acoustic instruments in my ambient material, but given Noire can alter its piano sound, I loaded it up, created an arpeggiated thingy, and slid it into place. Boom. It worked. I guess Particles did come in handy after all.


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 1, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! In today's video, we'll take a dive into one of NI's best piano libraries, NOIRE. Why is it such a favourite among composers? Let's find out!



I hate your reviews. They make me buy things.


----------



## danielh02 (Jun 1, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Last night, I had a chance to demo Noire after my disappointment with Simple Sam Signature Grand (what's up with those loudly rebounding note echoes at A0, C1 and especially B0?) I described Noire as smoothly dark. Chocolatey, if you will. Generally, the tone was consistent across all octaves with seamless transitions between the velocity layers. So far, so good.
> 
> What did surprise me, however, was the unique Particles engine, a visual interpretation of the built-in reverb/delay/arpeggiator/noise generator thingamabob. At first use, it seemed cute as it made you feel like Murray Perahia on his best day, but then, it fell into the gimmick camp because, well, who'd dare to record and release this?
> 
> Today, while completing an ambient track, there was a section that, for about one minute, not much happens. Then I started thinking about Particles. Typically, I don't use acoustic instruments in my ambient material, but given Noire can alter its piano sound, I loaded it up, created an arpeggiated thingy, and slid it into place. Boom. It worked. I guess Particles did come in handy after all.


NI's Piano Colors has a similar particle engine as well.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 1, 2022)

After allllllllllllllllllll these years of using Kontakt, I only just found out something new - Enable Midi to the Outside World. I tried it (attached a synth to Noire's Particles engine) and it worked like a charm. Sweet. Now, since I've found the most feature-laden arpeggiator in Orchestra Enigmatica, I no longer have to suffice with Enigmatica's sounds but can use any synth in my arsenal as well. I...I...think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jun 1, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> After allllllllllllllllllll these years of using Kontakt, I only just found out something new - Enable Midi to the Outside World. I tried it (attached a synth to Noire's Particles engine) and it worked like a charm. Sweet. Now, since I've found the most feature-laden arpeggiator in Orchestra Enigmatica, I no longer have to suffice with Enigmatica's sounds but can use any synth in my arsenal as well. I...I...think I'm gonna cry.


Very interesting observation. I turned on this feature and tried to send a midi to the violin's spiccato, but got ramdom notes for strings instead of the one that plays Noir. Strings play a completely different notes than a particle generator in Noir, but rhythmicity is observed) But this is a very useful feature and I need to explore it. Thank you.


----------



## odod (Jun 2, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! In today's video, we'll take a dive into one of NI's best piano libraries, NOIRE. Why is it such a favourite among composers? Let's find out!



Add valhalla shimmer = JOYFUL and HEAVENLY Piano .. and you're my fave composer too!


----------



## danielh02 (Jun 2, 2022)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Very interesting observation. I turned on this feature and tried to send a midi to the violin's spiccato, but got ramdom notes for strings instead of the one that plays Noir. Strings play a completely different notes than a particle generator in Noir, but rhythmicity is observed) But this is a very useful feature and I need to explore it. Thank you.


I had this same experience - it wasn't usable at all.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 2, 2022)

odod said:


> Add valhalla shimmer = JOYFUL and HEAVENLY Piano .. and you're my fave composer too!


Oh seriously?? Thank you so much!


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 2, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> After allllllllllllllllllll these years of using Kontakt, I only just found out something new - Enable Midi to the Outside World. I tried it (attached a synth to Noire's Particles engine) and it worked like a charm. Sweet. Now, since I've found the most feature-laden arpeggiator in Orchestra Enigmatica, I no longer have to suffice with Enigmatica's sounds but can use any synth in my arsenal as well. I...I...think I'm gonna cry.


very cool I am doing it with Noire and Bloom now ... very nice engines to play around with

Some Bloom Play with a OT Library

View attachment Bloom Play.mp3


And some Noire

View attachment Noire.mp3


Yes Noire engine seems to generate random notes relative to note I am holding versus 1 note in Noire. Interesting.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Last night, I had a chance to demo Noire after my disappointment with Simple Sam Signature Grand (what's up with those loudly rebounding note echoes at A0, C1 and especially B0?) I described Noire as smoothly dark. Chocolatey, if you will. Generally, the tone was consistent across all octaves with seamless transitions between the velocity layers. So far, so good.


How do you demo Noire? I don't see a link for it.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 2, 2022)

My friend let me borrow his.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

Ohhh, OK.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 13, 2022)

As it turned out, even though I was able to use Midi To The Outside World in Kontakt to send Noire's Particles engine effects to other synths, the notes that Noire output were not limited to the chord I played but Every Single Note in an octave as well as three below and three above the octave. Yes, pure cacophony, as the notes Noire outputs to the outside world were simply triggers for noises and effects in Noire that were never meant to be interpreted as audible notes.


----------

